# [AYUDA] Circuito Ldr y bc548 como interruptor



## kikio (Ene 12, 2011)

Muy buenas, estoy diseñando un añadido a un aparato que ya tengo que enciende 3 led's cuando detecta una presencia por medio de un sensor pir, pero lo que yo quiero hacer es que solo se active dicho aparato al detectar oscuridad absoluta. El esquema que tengo es este y lo he montado, pero no consigo que funcione como yo quiero puesto que no me hace bien la polarización del transistor. Me puede echar alguien una mano?? 

Esquema:



Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 12, 2011)

Buenas kikio, en este hilo llegas a tener hasta 3 detectores distintos en los primeros mensajes:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/sensor-detector-luz-oscuridad-all-in-one-14541/

EN el buscador tienes unos cuantos más.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 12, 2011)

El circuito que posteaste está mal, nunca vas a poder polarizar el transistor así porque no habrá corriente de base.

Acá encontras los circuitos correctos para lo que quieres:
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/trancirc.htm#sensors

Saludos,
Gzaloprgm


----------



## kikio (Ene 12, 2011)

No se supone que al poner a 0v o a 1 la base se polariza y deja o no pasar la corriente saliendo por colector???







¿¿Sobre mi esquema como se solucionaría?? porque necesito que me de o 5v o 0v según la luz que haya... y si lo hago con un 555?? es que no entiendo muy bien los esquemas que veo.






Saludos


----------



## pachonx (Ene 12, 2011)

Por que mejor no le haces una etapa con un comparador en la red hay miles de circuitos sobre como usar un 555 o directamente con un OPAMP.
Ya que lo que necesitas en una salida ON-OFF y no una salida proporcional.
Usando un comparador no hay puntos intermedios, solo habrá 2 estados que dependen del umbral de cada uno. Suerte.

Anexo de circuito, puedes cambiar la posicion de la LDR y del preset para encenderlo con luz o con oscuridad.


----------



## kikio (Ene 13, 2011)

Gracias pachonx, una pregunta... el 555 funciona también a 5v?? porque es la tensión que utiliza el sistema y para no estar metiendo mas pilas... y... el LDR seguirá actuando sin problemas a esa tensión o tendré que variar todo el circuito.

Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/154513-pachonx/


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 13, 2011)

Kikio, el circuito con el TR esta bien diseñado, solo que el voltaje que tendras a la salida sera varialble desde minimo a maximo, asi como esta a mayor Ib, tendras menor voltaje en la salida.

Si lo que buscas es obtener si o si los 0Vcc o bien los 5Vcc, para ser mas simple, usa un operacional como comentaron anteriormente, fija un valor de referencia en la entrada inversora y el LDR en la no inversora,


De esta manera tendras en la salida o 0 bien  los 5VCC.

Saludos!


----------



## kikio (Ene 13, 2011)

*pipa09* muchas gracias, una preguntilla de tu circuito...

Entiendo esto, el positivo del comparador a la mitad entre una resistencia y el LDR y el negativo supongo que a otra resistencia variable para hacer el ajuste del salto de tensión de 0 a 5, pero la parte que te he puesto en rojo en el circuito para que es??



Saludos


----------



## pachonx (Ene 13, 2011)

Puedes usar 5v sin problema solo que el relevador tendra que ser para 5v.


----------



## pokerNT (Ene 13, 2011)

Ciertamente, como comenta @pipa09 arriba, no te sirve utilizar un transistor debido a que la corriente de colector sera Q(ganancia) veces la corriente de base y por lo tanto el aparato que quieras encender podria tener disparos erraticos, seria mas facil con el opam en configuracion comparador que se muestran en los circuitos anteriores @pipa09 y @kikio.

La parte roja quitala, no tiene nada que hacer hay, solamente realiza la parte verde y esa te quedara bien,  ya con el potenciometro que tienes hay te servira para ajustar tu sensibilidad y asi irle ajustando hasta el punto de luz en que tu requieres que se active tu circuito


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 14, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> pero la parte que te he puesto en rojo en el circuito para que es??


 
Perdon la demora, la parte marcada en rojo es para que funcione de manera inversa a como vos quieres que funcione, es que cuando se dibujo el circuito se necesitaba de esa forma, y lo subi sin quitar los demas componentes que no te hacian fasta, disculpa.


----------



## pachonx (Ene 14, 2011)

> pero la parte que te he puesto en rojo en el circuito para que es??



Me parece que no estas leyendo lo que te escribo, checa que te mencione que puedes cambiar de lugar la LDR y el PRESET para que funcione con luz o con oscuridad.


----------



## kikio (Ene 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, realizare el circuito de *pipa09* lo que veré ahora es con que lo hago si con el comparador de un 555 que tengo por casa o con uno especifico. ¿Me recomendáis algún integrado?

*pachonx* muchas gracias a ti también, aunque creo que te confundiste, eso de lo rojo lo decía por el circuito de *pipa09*, aunque viéndolo ahora también, podía haberlo interpretado con lo que tu dijiste...

*pokerNT* gracias por la aclaración, muy amable 

Saludos, les comentare si me funciona bien.


----------



## pachonx (Ene 14, 2011)

Pues muy bien, pero si vas a hacer el de *pipa09* ocupa un LM311 que es un comparador ya "dedicado" ya que el circuito de *pipa09* no lleva 555.

jajajaja si por eso te lo decia con lo que te mencione podias saber lo de la parte roja jajajaja.

Espero nos cuentes como te fue.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 16, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> ¿Me recomendáis algún integrado?
> 
> Saludos, les comentare si me funciona bien.


 
Como usar, podes usar cualquier operacional, podes empezar con uagun 741, 071, 081 que son de los mas comumes y barartos.

Saludos!


----------



## kikio (Ene 19, 2011)

Bueno, compre el 311 y no me funciona, creo que no lo conecte bien... unicamente conecte las patillas de vcc Gnd y el + y - de la comparación, tengo que conectar alguna mas?? y que resistencias le meto?

Decir también que lo que alimenta el circuito son 3 pilas de 1,5 y no da 5v exactos. Eso es un problema para el funcionamiento del comparador? porque en el datasheet veo que se alimenta a 8v :S

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> Esquema:


 
Hola.

Los voltímetros no se ponen en serie, es por eso que no funciona tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 20, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> Bueno, compre el 311 y no me funciona, creo que no lo conecte bien... unicamente conecte las patillas de vcc Gnd y el + y - de la comparación, tengo que conectar alguna mas?? y que resistencias le meto?
> 
> Decir también que lo que alimenta el circuito son 3 pilas de 1,5 y no da 5v exactos. Eso es un problema para el funcionamiento del comparador? porque en el datasheet veo que se alimenta a 8v :S
> 
> Saludos




Podrias subir como conectaste todo?


----------



## kikio (Ene 20, 2011)

*pipa09* este es el circuito.... no os riáis mucho


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 21, 2011)

Está mal conectado...

La 4 y la 1 deberían ir a masa... La 7 es la salida, por lo que no debería estar cortocircuitada, en la 7 tendrías que conectar la carga...


----------



## kikio (Ene 21, 2011)

gzaloprgm dijo:


> Está mal conectado...
> 
> La 4 y la 1 deberían ir a masa... La 7 es la salida, por lo que no debería estar cortocircuitada, en la 7 tendrías que conectar la carga...



ummm en la imagen esta a masa, pero me refería a ponerlo a negativo del circuito, puesto que lo que quiero es que actue como un interruptor dejando o cortando la corriente del otro circuito electrónico, es decir el vcc del integrado va conectado al positivo de las baterías de 5v y el 7 del integrado, que es la salida... deberá ir al negativo del circuito que va unido al negativo de las baterías, no??? por lo tanto este también, seria el negativo del circuito... no se si me he explicado bien... 

Saludos


----------



## pachonx (Ene 22, 2011)

La salida no debe de ir al negativo del circuito, esta patilla se conecta a la carga ¿Por que no lo conectas como te han dicho antes?.


----------



## kikio (Ene 23, 2011)

Buenas, esto ya es una cosa personal jeje acabo de conectar todo correctamente "creo..." y sigue sin funcionar... y me da una tensión de 0,02v... no se si las resistencias han de ser mayores o menores... pero por lo menos al simularlo actua como yo quiero... AYUDA!!!




Saludos y Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pachonx (Ene 23, 2011)

Pues sigue estando mal conectado esa resistencia en la patila + te esta llevando el nivel a 0v por estar conectada a GND ahi debe de ir el divisor de voltaje de la LDR con la resistencia y en - un potenciometro para cambiar el punto de activacion. Suerte.


----------



## kikio (Ene 24, 2011)

Pero, no había que cambiar el LDR y su resistencia del positivo al negativo, según quisiésemos que actuase el circuito cuando llegue la noche o el día?? En el comparador -, lo he puesto a masa porque es como viene en el circuito, ¿no? y las resistencias que le he metido son para que se active cuando yo quiero, la R variable que he puesto no es para regular, es la que va con la LDR porque no tenia una de 47k...

Saludos y a ver si me lo podéis aclarar. Gracias


----------



## pachonx (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola.
Por que no lo haces como te lo ha puesto *pipa09*

Yo no veo que - se conecte a masa.
Tienes razon en lo de la LDR que puede cambiar de lugar para activarse de noche o dia, pero el divisor deberias conectarlo a +.

Espero que compruebes bien el circuito sugerido por *pipa09*. 
Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 24, 2011)

Aca se lo dejo mejor hecho, tal cual esta funciona, para cambiar el modo de uso solo tenes que invertir de posicion el LDR con el Pote.
Saludos.


----------



## pachonx (Ene 24, 2011)

Se lo he montado ya con imágenes reales por si tiene alguna confusión, aunque no es lo mas indicado.


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 24, 2011)

Es un montaje sencillo, igualmente en el circuito que subio Kikio esta mal conectado csi todo.


----------



## kikio (Ene 24, 2011)

Deciros que de vuestra forma tampoco funciona, acabo de reconectarlo todo como vosotros decís y nada de nada...


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 24, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> Deciros que de vuestra forma tampoco funciona, acabo de reconectarlo todo como vosotros decís y nada de nada...



Podes mostrarnos como lo montaste el circuito?


----------



## pachonx (Ene 24, 2011)

¿Comprobaste con otro LM311? ¿intentaste probarlo con fuente y no con baterias? ¿La LDR sirve?
¿que carga estas conectando? recuerda que este tipo de integrados tienen una capacidad de entrega de corriente bastante limitada. ¿Como lo conectaste?


----------



## kikio (Ene 25, 2011)

*pipa09* creo que no me he dejado nada:



pachonx, lo estoy haciendo solo con pilas porque es la única batería que puede llevar el otro aparato... el lm311 la tensión que le estoy dando es de 4,8 que es lo que dan las pilas...
No, no he probado ningún integrado mas porque solo tengo 1, si lo dices porque este roto, pues espero que no, pero no... ¿alguna prueba para ver si esta roto?

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## pachonx (Ene 25, 2011)

Esta bien conectado. Seguramente esta roto y déjame decirte que si te vas a dedicar a esto deberías hacerte con una fuente de alimentación y no olvides siempre tener un repuesto para probar que los dispositivos no estén rotos, Una cosa que siempre hago es comprar mínimo 2 piezas por si una se estropea o viene dañada y cuando es cuestión de trabajo compro mas repuestos. Si tienes un tiempo te ayudo a construirte una fuente simétrica de 12V -12 V que te servirá mucho para tus circuitos.
No respondiste que carga estas conectando.


----------



## kikio (Ene 26, 2011)

*pachonx* revisare haciendo alguna prueba segura sobre el integrado, para ver si opera bien y da salida, sino pensare directamente que esta roto.
Lo de la carga no te he contestado, porque no la se realmente, no se que parte de carga se lleva el circuito sobre el que lo implanto... las baterías que utilizo son 3 pilas de 1.5v si eso te dice algo... lo mismo es poco voltaje porque a ojos del multimetro dan 4.8v en total. Puede que sea eso por lo que no actue??? aunque este integrado es para bajo voltaje, no?

En cuanto a lo de la fuente, tengo una de ordenador que me da diversos voltajes y aunque no me dedico profesionalmente a esto, la teoría electrónica la tengo aunque en la practica como veis, estoy muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy oxidado 

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 26, 2011)

Porque no pruebas ese mismo circuito con un poco mas de voltaje (12Vcc por elemplo) para sacarte las dudas de que si funciona o no el CI.
Porque si funciona con mayor voltaje puede que el problema sea el bajo voltaje que estas usando.

No tienes algun otro CI de los que te mencione anteriormente para probar?


----------



## erradicador555 (Ene 26, 2011)

hola, no se si te lo habran dicho, pero creo que lo mejor que puedes hacer es usar un par darlington de transistores, para que los LED se enciendan sin tener uun punto medio
como es obvi tendrias que cambiar la posicion del LDR


----------



## pachonx (Ene 26, 2011)

Bueno con 4.8 volts debe de funcionar, cuando te pregunto por la carga lo que quiero saber es que dispositivo le conectas (un pequeño motor, un etapa de amplificación con transistores, etcétera..).
Cuando te digo que si te vas a dedicar a esto no es precisamente por que lo tengas que hacer de manera profesional, los hobbistas también necesitan fuentes y demás cosas.
Como te han dicho pruebalo con 12 volts.
Y deberías pensar en comprar varios LM311.
Saludos.


----------



## kikio (Ene 26, 2011)

kikio dijo:


> Muy buenas, estoy diseñando un añadido a un aparato que ya tengo que enciende 3 led's cuando detecta una presencia por medio de un sensor pir, pero lo que yo quiero hacer es que solo se active dicho aparato al detectar oscuridad absoluta. El esquema que tengo es este y lo he montado, pero no consigo que funcione como yo quiero puesto que no me hace bien la polarización del transistor. Me puede echar alguien una mano??
> Saludos y Gracias


*
pachonx*... puse en el primer post, sobre que circuito lo implanto... no se que me preguntas por la carga, quieres saber lo que consume el otro circuito? o la intensidad del circuito? que quieres saber?

Ya se que no me tengo que dedicar a ello, es mas, tengo el titulo de electrónica y no la he tocado desde hace 8 años pues trabajo en algo diferente... Tengo una fuente de ordenador que me da diversos voltajes, una placa board para pruebas, diversos soldadores y multimetro, para hobby creo que tengo suficiente con eso . Lo de comprar mas integrados...cierto, aunque me estoy cansando ya de historias... lo mismo compro un pic y paso de la analógica... no se...

*erradicador555* se supone que con el comparador me quito ese punto medio, o es un punto medio mínimo... con transistores lo podría hacer, pero no quiero meter relé y cosas que me ocupen mas espacio, pretendo hacerlo con lo menos posible...a no ser que me digas que implemente el circuito con los amplificadores y el lm311, para que le de un poco mas de fuerza a la entrada y me haga la comparación mas clara...voy a probarlo!. Gracias por responder 

*pipa09* lo pruebo a 12v y te digo. De los otros que me dijiste no compre, solo compre el Lm311 puesto que viendo su datasheet vi que valía para lo que quería...

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Zps (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola a todos!
estuve viendo los circuitos descritos y me puede servir para accionar un circuito de secuencia de luces que tiene que ensenderce d noche!
el circuifto lo alimento con 12v!
alguien m podria decir que comparador tengo q usar!
muchisimas gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zps dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> estuve viendo los circuitos descritos y me puede servir para accionar un circuito de secuencia de luces que tiene que ensenderce d noche!
> el circuifto lo alimento con 12v!
> alguien m podria decir que comparador tengo q usar!
> muchisimas gracias.



Hacelo como dice aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438145/, y usa alguno de estos, LM741, TL071, TL081


----------



## Zps (Mar 3, 2011)

gracias por tu aporte pipa09!
lo hice en livewire y lo probe pero no m funciona muy bien!:S
t lo dejo asi lo ves y me decis que tal!je!
desde ya gracias!!







t adjunto el archivo en livewire x si lo queres probar y ayudarm!


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Tenes un error en la entrava no-inversora, la cual esta conectada a Vcc, por ende nunca disparara ya que nunca se podra superar el nivel de Vcc.
Fijate en el archivo, lo hice un poco mas simple como para que veas donde le pifiaste.
Saludos!


----------



## RPINO (Oct 10, 2011)

yo hize este circuito y me funiciona muy bien. el led se enciende solo al oscurecer y entre mas oscuro pues se enciende mas.






Materiales:
1. LDR (fotoresistencia)
2. R1 100 k ohms (cafe/negro/amarillo)
3. R3 2.2k ohms (rojo/rojo/rojo)
4. R4 330 ohms (naranja/naranja/cafe)
5. Q1 Transistor 547B ó 548
6. D1 Led


----------



## RPINO (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola, buenas a todos es un placer saludarlos de nuevo. Tengo en mente otro proyecto personal pero no se como integrar dos circuitos separados, espero puedan ayudarme.

*Este es el primero:* (es el mismo de arriba que funciona genial)





*Este es el segundo:*





Lo que quiero lograr es que esos 20 Leds (IR`s) solo enciendan cuando oscurece. Tal vez solo variando los valores de las resistencias, la verdad estoy perdido. Gracias


----------



## Greco2 (Dic 18, 2014)

Haré mi pregunta aquí...

hace unos cuantos mensajes mas atras (y años también) el usuario pipa09 publicó un esquema en respuesta al mensaje inicial de este viejo hilo. Haciendo una busqueda por el foro llegué hasta aquí por que deseo construir el mismo circuito pero tengo una duda con el valor del potenciónmetro utilizado.

Aquí el mensaje original donde esta el diagrama con el valor del resto de componentes:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/438145/ _
No tengo potenciómetro a mano para realizar pruebas por eso antes de comprar me gustaría tener una referencia para ver si sirve uno de 1k, 10k etc.

el ldr que tengo va desde unos 0.7 Mohm en oscuridad a aproximadamente 1,6Kohm en luz según lo que pude probar.


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 19, 2014)

Greco2 dijo:


> No tengo potenciómetro a mano para realizar pruebas por eso antes de comprar me gustaría tener una referencia para ver si sirve uno de 1k, 10k etc.



El potenciometro que puedes usar no tiene un valor critico (en el simulador tiene por defecto 100K) , podes usar 47K-100K a modo de pruebas ya que el ajuste del valor lo determinara la cantidad de luz incidente en el LDR.


----------



## alan octavio (Feb 14, 2018)

funciona con 12v, o hay que regularlo a 9 siempre??


----------

